# Coyote Dog



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, I've trained many dogs for bird hunting from Short hairs to Labs. I don't hunt birds or waterfowl anymore so I have no need for a bird dog.

I've been looking at Black Mouth Cur's crossed with Airedale and seem to think that's the way to go for trying my hand at "Dogging Coyotes". But how do you go about training them? Any incite would be awesome! Thanks:grin:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

YFZDUNER was doing that, but I haven't seen him around for quite some time. 

The Predator Masters forum would be a great resource for info on this topic.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That would be interesting, one of the government hunters had a dog that he would send out and the coyotes would start chasing it and it would come back to the hunter and he would shoot the coyotes as they chased the dog in.

At least that is how the story was told to me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There are some really interesting videos on these dogs. 

I haven't heard of them doing exactly as bowgy's story went, but it wouldn't surprise me either. 

It's a pretty cool relationship that these dogs have with their owners.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Pretty cool to watch how these dogs work!


----------



## Ddog (Jan 3, 2017)

Using dogs to decoy coyotes is about as much fun as a guy can have. Of the dogs you mentioned I would go with the Blackmouth. I personally dont like any kind, size or shape of Terrier for a decoy dog. JMO

Aint much to training one to be honest. There is really nothing you can do to prepare a dog to work a coyote. No amount of dragging a dead coyote around with a wheeler or coyote pee on a rag or trapping a **** or any other form of training used for other types of dogs works for a decoy dog. All you can do is get them under control with a training collar and then show them coyotes. Sounds too easy dont it? Well, thats all there is to it. Dont over think it, just take the dog and call coyotes.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Ddog! I'll be looking for a pup soon.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Ddog said:


> Using dogs to decoy coyotes is about as much fun as a guy can have. Of the dogs you mentioned I would go with the Blackmouth. I personally dont like any kind, size or shape of Terrier for a decoy dog. JMO
> 
> Aint much to training one to be honest. There is really nothing you can do to prepare a dog to work a coyote. No amount of dragging a dead coyote around with a wheeler or coyote pee on a rag or trapping a **** or any other form of training used for other types of dogs works for a decoy dog. All you can do is get them under control with a training collar and then show them coyotes. Sounds too easy dont it? Well, thats all there is to it. Dont over think it, just take the dog and call coyotes.


Ddog...what kind of dogs do you own that you hunt coyotes with?


----------



## Ddog (Jan 3, 2017)

I personally like Cur or Cur/Cat crosses. I have tried most all of them and the Curs have been the best fit for my style of hunting. Their temperament is good for working coyotes. Plenty of grit without being hard to control. The unfortunate truth of the life of a decoy dog is 3 or 4 months of use. For me a dog needs to be ready to go but also content to lay under the shade tree in the off season. 

Im certainly not an expert but I am a student. Ive hunting with many people and watch every video I can find. Ive tried many breeds personally. I want the best and have an open mind. To this point I have never seen a great decoy dog that was anything other than a Cur dog.


----------



## Ddog (Jan 3, 2017)

One thing I left out. Just cause I aint seen it dont mean it aint happening. That being said: I dont think there is much I aint seen.


----------

